# Bei Steam/Gog Spiel kaufen, Studio existiert nicht mehr: Wohin geht das Geld



## Lexx (26. August 2017)

Wenn ich auf Steam(Gog ein Spiel kaufe, dessen Studio/Distributor/Team seit langem nicht mehr existiert:
Streift sich Valve den Kaufpreis komplett ein und lässt die Schöpfer dahinter - auch wenn sie persönlich 
nicht mehr aktiv sind - weiter verhungern, oder wird der zugestandene Teil der Einnahmen dennoch weitergeleitet?
Kaufen Steam/Gog die kompletten Rechte ein?`So wie ZYX-Records in den 80/90ern...?


(Geht um Nexus: The Jupiter Incident.)


----------



## vakabaka (26. August 2017)

Ca. 30% vom Verkauf geht an Steam. Der Rest sollte dem Rechtsinhaber zukommen. Und das kann selbst der Entwickler sein, oder sein Gläubiger (wenn verschuldet), oder ein anderer Rechtsnachfolger (Steam könnte zB. auch das Spiel (die Rechte an dem Spiel) kaufen).


----------



## Lexx (4. Oktober 2017)

Nexus: The Jupiter Incident. Sowas von meinem Geschmack.
Gab mal ein Kickstart, aber haben die Einstiegsgoals nicht erreicht.

Tüftle immer noch am ersten Teil.


----------

